# Aibo sony's doggy



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

anyone here seen an aibo functioning?

even better, anyone got one?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've seen them playing at Liverpool Street (they had a promo stand). Very impressive.

They held a red ball in front of it and moved it around and the "dog" tracked it. They then threw it and it scampered after it. Once it got to it tapped it and chased it etc just like a puppy playing.

I was impressed with it's stability and also the way it could lay down on it's side and get up again.

A guy at work has one so I'll see if he has any links, vids etc.

At the end of the day it's a shed load of moeny for a puppy!! BUT you can turn off an Aibo!


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Yeah, gf brother bought one for his gf over a year ago. You say something to it and it does as it's told. Not very effective when there's background noise. You can buy different "personality" softwares and dog's behaviour suppose to imitate a real dog as it gets older. It has an-inbuilt camera and the dog takes photos randomly so you get to see life from the dog's perspective. You just downdown the picture straight onto your PC. If you neglect it or never praise the dog, it gets moody!!! They even bought a skate board for it for Xmas!! Have to admit, a pretty amazing piece of kit, but personally, it's not for me.

Oh yes, build quality is excellent too, Audi take note!!


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Yer I got one for xmas!

Now called jedi (hey my sister named it!)

Pretty amazing really, understands about 50 different commands from "stand up" to "sing a song"! He comes with a pink ball, which is likes to play with! He chases it about the rooms and either kicks it or head butts it, great fun to watch!

He can be taught what are good things to do and what are bad ( saying "good boy"/"bad boy" or stroking/hitting him!).

What ive noticed is girls love him to bits but blokes are a bit less impressed. ALways got a "oowww" from people when you ask him to "shake hands" and his raises his paw! He responds to his given name and to his owners name. If he gets lonley and you dont give him attention hell start wondering around calling ur name! Went for a shower onec and found him outside the door asleep!

Some new software has just come out which means he speaks in normal english rather than tones and tunes. Software also has face recognistion, so he knows who you are. Also has self re-charge, which means when hes getting low on battery hell go find his charger and sit on it( very cool, need to get this!)

I could go on all day about it.. but ill stop now :


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I really really want one of these - just got to clear the 3K off my visa bill first   

I've had a look on e-bay before now for these but there seems to be a plethora of versions and options for them.

BTW I really really really want a version 1 ie the first one that came out, and one of the new ones (not as nice looking) to keep it company!!

What version have you got?

Dave

(yes I know they're not real!)


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

They are real! :-[

Ive got the first one (looks like a dog rather than a robot thing!)

You should check out some of the Aibo websites, most have forums (where the people are even more mad than on here!) where they often sell them to a good home. Some american women has 6 of them [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

I wanna meet someone who as one, as apparently they can detect each other and play with each other... 8)


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Go on then waste more of my working day and point me to these sites


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

haha! make sure youve got you credit card ready though!

http://www.aiboworld.tv/

links on there to other sites as well....


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hmmm i really fancy one at my apartment!

sounds like a good laugh, all be it an expensive one,

uk list is just under Â£1200 i think. +the software which is extra if i remember correctly, how much do they go for second hand?


----------

